# LGB Crocodile



## arthur (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello to all. I saw a used brown crocodile model 2050. It had new motors and brushes put in. It ran well. Lights are good. Was this a good model back then? I know there are green ones as well. Is this from the 1990's? I see the new LGB crocs are nearly $1000. Piko also makes them. They want $250. What opinions do you have. What else should I look at on the engine. Box is original. Styrofoam inner sleeve is in fair condition. Thankx to all. Arthur.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd say $250 is less than I usually see these selling for used.

I think the brown is most common.

Piko's crocodile is a model of a standard gauge prototype, in an incorrect scale (1:26 possibly, though I'm not sure.)


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

A few comments:

a) 2050 is not an LGB number for a crocodile...2040 maybe?
b) If it is a 2040, it's likely considerably older than 1990, but that's not necessarily a bad thing if it's not been run much.
c) Given it's age, it likely has a "split" motor block which makes conversion to digital more tricky but still doeable...maintenance is also more difficult than the newer ones where you just pull the bottom plate off for maintenance. You can tell when you look at the bottom because it will be "split" longitudinally.
d) If it's been used enough to wear out the brushes and motors, then chances are the wheels, sliders, axle housings in the motor block, and gears are also worn.
e) Given a-e above, I think $250 is too much for that engine. If you are patient you can find a new (old) krok on Ebay for $250-400 where you won't have the wear issues.
f) The LGB kroks are modelled after the narrow gauge Swiss RhB, whereas the Piko krok is a standard gauge model, as B.R.O. pointed out.

There you go...my thoughts on it...

Keith


----------



## arthur (Dec 27, 2007)

Thankx for the input. I had reservations, so I did not buy it when I saw it. I think this will be a pass and actually purchase something new that can handle all the newest type gear. Yes, 2040 was the number. Arthur


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

On a positive note, Arthur, the LGB kroks are great locomotives, I just think a better one will come along if you keep looking. A really good source of information on all the LGB krok variants can be found on the GBDB (Gartenbahndatabase):
http://www.gbdb.info

It's a great resource to familiarize yourself with what's out there...

Keith


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The biggest issue I see on the crocs is the side rod mechanisms usually wear out faster than the rest of the motor block. And the side rods do drive the dummy axle. Motor block is really 2 powered axles and one end axle is a dummy. Most other LGB engines have the middle axle as the non-geared one and they 'float'.


----------



## arthur (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you all for the heads up. Arthur


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

Concerning the Piko "Croc" I assume you are referring to this one: http://www.piko.de/pdb_en/index.php?page=detail&grand_id=100&parent_id=2&child_id=0&id=37430

This is a different animal altogether, modelling a German 194 which has no side rods.


----------

